# R33 GTR



## buckerz69 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've got an itch to scratch and I need another R33 GTR. The market seems slow and there's nothing of interest on ebay. 

I'd be open to a project if there's something out there that someone wants to get rid of. Ideally I'd like something with a few modifications, but I'd also be open to a standard car. I'm also open to any colour, although I'd rather a dark colour (ideally marine blue or grey!). Just drop me a PM if you have something of interest. Thanks very much.


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

fully built BCNR33 but its here in JAPAN, come to TAS 2019 and Ill Pick you up and give you a proper tour of the WANGAN and its PA's.

Midnight Purple 600+ HP TORQLINE Carbon Fiber Drive Shaft, Vcam, N1 Block, Carillo Rods Mahle Pistons, okada ignition, all NISMO Bracing, SOLID mounts for the diff, tranny, Rear Pillow ball bushing kit, Rigid collars, solid Sub frame collars, fully all adjustable suspension on some limited edition dampers made for BCNR33 only by HKS and GTR magazine. small taste for you there, if serious touch base, spec list is much longer.

Car pulls on exotics regularly and pisses them off

Built in a GTR only shop.


----------

